# props on 20hp



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am looking to find out what pitch prop people are running on their 20hp 2 or 4 strokes--especially on lt 25's or b60's--thanks


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

There are a lot of Variables ... What does The Boat Weigh ... Type of Boat ... How you use it ... But 10x13 or 10x12 
on a 20 Hp 11 Pitch is not enough ...

Dave


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

gheenoe/riverhawk style 200 lbs


----------

